# ترنيمه جامده (بقالى مده كبيره) - هايدى منتصر - واتحدى



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه بقالى مده كبيره (لهايدى منتصر)
اتحدى انك تلاقى ترنيمه اجمل من كده
اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/67345412/e6e46991/06___.html


----------



## churchlife (18 أكتوبر 2008)

shokran 3le tatle kolsh kolsh 7loa


----------



## cobcob (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا بيتر
الترنيمة حلوة قوى*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى كوبكوب
اما الكنيسه الحياه انا مش فاهم حاجه من الرد بتاعك
بس شكراا عليه


----------



## caro/كارو (18 أكتوبر 2008)

روعه شكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الترنيمه جامده بجد
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك كارو
وشكراا ليكى سويت كوكى جيرل
وبقولكم انا هنزل كل جديد ان شاء الله من الترنيم


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (19 أكتوبر 2008)

3ayza 22olak bgd ya MOVIE MAKER ien el tarneema di ana aktr tarnema b7bha hia w 3arfny tb3an wna gyba el shret mn esboo3en w f3ln el tarneema dy feha m3any w klmat f3ln td5ol el alb wel wa7ed lma ysm3ha yb2a 3ayz y3ayat​

GOD BLESS U​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى مرفى القلوب والدموع عند بعضها علشان انا كل ما ببسمع الترنيمه بافتكر انى بعيد عن ربنا ولازم ارجعله فبروح اصلى واعيط لربنا علشان يسامحنى
وكمان الشريط كله حلو وهايدى منتصر كل شريطها جميله وتخلى الواحد يرجع ويتوب
ولو انتى من اسكندريه فى حفله فى كنيسه سانت كاترين بالمنشيه يوم 1/11
ب3 جنيه علشان متقوليش غاليه فيها ساتر ميخائيل وهايدى واسكتشات ومسرحيه بس هتبقى حفله لايف جامده
ولو مش من اسكندريه انا هصورها كلها و هنزلها على المنتدى


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*Merci 5als liiik w 3olem ya basha  w ana mabsoota enk 3amlt e tarneema di Mawdoo3 lwa7do 



Rbna ybarkak w y3awad t3bak*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الرد الجميل ده يا يا مارفى مارمورا


----------



## مرمر اميجو (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عجباني هايدي منتصر قوي ونفسي انزل الشريط بتاعها كلة بس مش عارفة
jesus with me


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هوه الشريط ممنوع يتنشر من على النت علشان المنتجين مش عاوزينه ينزل علشان هوه لسه جديد
وان شاء الله اول ما ينزل هيكون على المنتدى


----------



## yossef smr (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا يوسف


----------



## Abanobyasser (28 يوليو 2010)

Nice one


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ليك


وجاري التحميل​*


----------

